# Cyperus Helferi



## Guest (Mar 27, 2006)

I just bought two of these grassy plants, anyone have any tips as to how to keep them?


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

I know you won't listen to me Danny









But that is one of the toughest 'grassy' plants to grow. It is very beautiful, but if you do not have near perfect conditions, it can be an excellent algea magnet.

'This Cyperus species is not all _that_ difficult to grow once it has undergone its lengthy acclimatization period. It seems to do best in moderate to bright lighting of 2-4 watts per gallon or more. CO2 injection is not necessary, but it is beneficial and will produce more rapid growth. The water temperature should be on the cooler side, below about 80 degrees Fahrenheit. This plant also enjoys a moderate water current in the aquarium. As with most plants, rich growing conditions with plenty of nitrate, phosphate, potassium, and micronutrients will stimulate the most rapid, robust growth. Without an adequate nutrient supply, this plant will grow much more slowly.'

-taken from the APC website


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2006)

K good, I'll post my Phosphate and Nitrate levels tonight, but I know Ive gotjust over 2wpg and good flow.

BTW, I noticed one of my Swords had a hole in its leaf when I moved it from tank to tank. Actually it had two holes, each in a different leaf. What does this mean? Would it help to add some "Trace Elements" weekly?

I saw this "Cuba" you speak of, is it tough to keep? Im guessing no Co2 and 2wpg wouldnt be enough for it :laugh:


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> K good, I'll post my Phosphate and Nitrate levels tonight, but I know Ive gotjust over 2wpg and good flow.
> 
> BTW, I noticed one of my Swords had a hole in its leaf when I moved it from tank to tank. Actually it had two holes, each in a different leaf. What does this mean? Would it help to add some "Trace Elements" weekly?
> 
> I saw this "Cuba" you speak of, is it tough to keep? Im guessing no Co2 and 2wpg wouldnt be enough for it :laugh:


I keep Ludwigia 'Cuba' in a tank with 2.1wpg. I could not grow it in my straight flourite tank, but in my peat bottom tank, it thrives

there are many different reasons why a plant would get holes in the leaves. My 'Cuba' gets tiny pinholes in the bottom leaves, my pygmy chain sword, and some other plants get small holes in the leaves too.. It is a minor dosing issue, or a light issue, or a combination of the 2.
But if the leaves are melting, or disintegrating, that is another story.


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2006)

No, its just like the size of a penny, and a dime.

Do the Cuba's need co2?


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> No, its just like the size of a penny, and a dime.
> 
> Do the Cuba's need co2?


Danny..

CO2 is needed when the light gets to a certain level. That is when plants need it. Plants just do much better when it is present at lower light levels. High light levels it is a must. 
My sanchezi tank with the Cuba in it gets Flourish Excell, which is a liquid carbon source, because the light is just enough to cause BBA no matter how much NO3 I dose.

Hope that helps


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2006)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> No, its just like the size of a penny, and a dime.
> 
> Do the Cuba's need co2?


Danny..

CO2 is needed when the light gets to a certain level. That is when plants need it. Plants just do much better when it is present at lower light levels. High light levels it is a must. 
My sanchezi tank with the Cuba in it gets Flourish Excell, which is a liquid carbon source, because the light is just enough to cause BBA no matter how much NO3 I dose.

Hope that helps
[/quote]

Yes but some plants NEED co2 more than others, of course its great for all plants, but for some it is a must. I was wondering if this was one of them. Thanks for the help tho


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> No, its just like the size of a penny, and a dime.
> 
> Do the Cuba's need co2?


Danny..

CO2 is needed when the light gets to a certain level. That is when plants need it. Plants just do much better when it is present at lower light levels. High light levels it is a must. 
My sanchezi tank with the Cuba in it gets Flourish Excell, which is a liquid carbon source, because the light is just enough to cause BBA no matter how much NO3 I dose.

Hope that helps
[/quote]

Yes but some plants NEED co2 more than others, of course its great for all plants, but for some it is a must. I was wondering if this was one of them. Thanks for the help tho








[/quote]
The plants that would* need* CO2 would have to be high light loving plants. That would mean that you need to use CO2, because of the light.


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2006)

Im lookin for something to use as a background plant. By then, I will probably have another 10w PC bulb added, so Ill have 2.5wpg PC. Any ideas? Oh, and I dose Excel and Iron. pH 6.4-6.6


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Im lookin for something to use as a background plant. By then, I will probably have another 10w PC bulb added, so Ill have 2.5wpg PC. Any ideas? Oh, and I dose Excel and Iron. pH 6.4-6.6


bro, when are you going to completely feed your plants? LOL ~ it would really help, man. No wonder you have fist sized holes in your leaves lol

Cyperus helferi is a great background plant. I really love it. Any stem plant works too. What is available to you? It is mostly a matter of taste.. Share with us your scaping ideas, Danny!


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2006)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> Im lookin for something to use as a background plant. By then, I will probably have another 10w PC bulb added, so Ill have 2.5wpg PC. Any ideas? Oh, and I dose Excel and Iron. pH 6.4-6.6


bro, when are you going to completely feed your plants? LOL ~ it would really help, man. No wonder you have fist sized holes in your leaves lol

Cyperus helferi is a great background plant. I really love it. Any stem plant works too. What is available to you? It is mostly a matter of taste.. Share with us your scaping ideas, Danny!








[/quote]








The holes are gone! But now, I have a leaf that looks thin and almost see through, and another one with a giant tear. Also, is it normal for F'N swords to have unplantable roots







I had to plant mine under a piece of driftwood (moved it). It grows so well when they are free floating, but I dont like the look.

What else do you feel I should feed? Ive got 15 trates, 0.5 Phospates, Excel and Iron all going. I might start with trace elements, or just the Flourish Comprehensive bottle.

As for background plants, I was thinkin:

Eusteralis stellata- But I dont think I have good enough lighting or co2.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Im lookin for something to use as a background plant. By then, I will probably have another 10w PC bulb added, so Ill have 2.5wpg PC. Any ideas? Oh, and I dose Excel and Iron. pH 6.4-6.6


bro, when are you going to completely feed your plants? LOL ~ it would really help, man. No wonder you have fist sized holes in your leaves lol

Cyperus helferi is a great background plant. I really love it. Any stem plant works too. What is available to you? It is mostly a matter of taste.. Share with us your scaping ideas, Danny!








[/quote]

:laugh: The holes are gone! But now, I have a leaf that looks thin and almost see through, and another one with a giant tear. Also, is it normal for F'N swords to have unplantable roots







I had to plant mine under a piece of driftwood (moved it). It grows so well when they are free floating, but I dont like the look.

What else do you feel I should feed? Ive got 15 trates, 0.5 Phospates, Excel and Iron all going. I might start with trace elements, or just the Flourish Comprehensive bottle.

As for background plants, I was thinkin:

Eusteralis stellata- But I dont think I have good enough lighting or co2.
[/quote]
The correct name for that plant is _Pogostemon_ stellata. Eustralis was the previous name used for it, but now it is known that it is the wrong genus. Beautiful plant, very beautiful..but if you don't have an excellent command over the water column fertilizing, it can, and will stunt like crazy. I think that Limnophila aromatica would be a better choice for you.. it is simply easier to grow, and it is very beautiful to me as well. But, I do not want to tell you what to grow! Stellata is a seriously awesome addition to a planted tank as well,, just a harder plant to grow.

If you want to, try it! You never know.. it certainly loves light, but I don't think any plant really 'needs' super duper light to grow, but a combination of water quality, adequate light, and proper feeding. Give it a try!
Lots of times, Danny, a lack of micros can make plants leaves disintegrate, but it happens sometimes too. Tearing happens. Another leaf will replace it.
Swords usually have GIANT root systems.. Not too sure what that is all about bro.

15 nitrates is very good, .5 on the phosphates is the lowest you should ever go(nit exceeding 2ppm) Fe is great to dose, and so is excell.. Doing great danny except for 2 things








Potassium- 20ppm, and micros. then you will have all you need, then it is only a matter of feeding them the right amounts, and not letting them go over, or go under what you need..It can be a balancing act at first.

I really hope that your new tank does very well for ya Danny, keep us posted!


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2006)

Ok, youve convinced me. Tommorow Im getting the micro nutrients and the potassium







I might set up a single co2 bottle aswell, just to supplement things.

Dippy is still the man


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2006)

Heres my specs if anyone is interested:

2.5wpg
Co2- 15ppm (no co2 added)
pH- 6.4-6.6
kH- 3.0 (need to get that up







Less R/O, more tap next time I think.)
P0(-3)4- 1.0


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2006)

Ok Dips, heres what I got on my plant list:

"Cuba"
"Sunset Hygro"
Then I have two plants that look like a mix between the one you have (the same one that I poseted about earlier in this thread) and Combomba. It's just more lush and red.

Any advice or tips?


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Ok Dips, heres what I got on my plant list:
> 
> "Cuba"
> "Sunset Hygro"
> ...


yep..







learn Tom Barr's 'Estimative Index'  method of dosing your ferts









It will help you very much


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2006)

Bought a bottle of Potassium today. So heres my dosing schedule:

F. Excel- Bidaily, then a larger dose after weekly water change.
F. Iron- Weekly dose after water change
F. Potassium- Weekly after water change

I will get the exact amount of the doses tommorow during water change.

I also added some plants. Here is my current list:

Cobomba Furcata
Limnophila Sessiliflora
Cyperus Helferi
Echo. Rose Sword

Im going to add some more by Wednesday.

Here are my current water specs after a day of light:

pH: 6.6
kH: 3.0
po3(-4): 0.5
Co2: 23ppm

I am thinking when I add more plants, I may also set up some DIY co2 so my pH does go haywire on me.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Danny, I hope you get micros, nitrate, and phosphate soon. You are starting to get a plant collection there.. they will suck them up like mad when they get acclimated.
well, then again, your water is tan, and you have what.. 2.5wpg?

They might not be getting the light they need to eat & grow very fast.. Im not sure.


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2006)

Yep, well 2.5g of usebale light. Im wanting to add another 10w.

Phosphates...maybe I iwll just stop mixing R/O and tap, and go straight tap. That should help. Micros are something I want to get tho. My trates are pretty stable around 15ppm, so Im not too too worried about them.

Yes, my water is tan. Getting clearer, but definitely still tan!


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Yep, well 2.5g of usebale light. Im wanting to add another 10w.
> 
> Phosphates...maybe I iwll just stop mixing R/O and tap, and go straight tap. That should help. Micros are something I want to get tho. My trates are pretty stable around 15ppm, so Im not too too worried about them.
> 
> Yes, my water is tan. Getting clearer, but definitely still tan!


Does your tap water have phosphates Danny? If so, it would help, that is for sure!

Remember, it isn't what you want to dose in your tank, it is what your plants will NEED to be healthy. -Just thought I would clear that up.. sorry for the misunderstanding if there was one..

About the nitrates, and dosing in general. Your waters tint has a direct connection to the way your plants will take in nutrients. Because plants need light. Less light==less eating nutrients.

How is the health of the plants so far? are they growing any? Can you post pics of the new growth? -thanks, this is interesting


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2006)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> Yep, well 2.5g of usebale light. Im wanting to add another 10w.
> 
> Phosphates...maybe I iwll just stop mixing R/O and tap, and go straight tap. That should help. Micros are something I want to get tho. My trates are pretty stable around 15ppm, so Im not too too worried about them.
> 
> Yes, my water is tan. Getting clearer, but definitely still tan!


Does your tap water have phosphates Danny? If so, it would help, that is for sure!

Remember, it isn't what you want to dose in your tank, it is what your plants will NEED to be healthy. -Just thought I would clear that up.. sorry for the misunderstanding if there was one..

About the nitrates, and dosing in general. Your waters tint has a direct connection to the way your plants will take in nutrients. Because plants need light. Less light==less eating nutrients.

How is the health of the plants so far? are they growing any? Can you post pics of the new growth? -thanks, this is interesting
[/quote]

Well I got the potassium to help with my tattered leaves.

The Iron I got because I didnt have an enriched substrate. Ive noticed my plants all have large root systems.

Excel I use to keep co2 levels up as I add lights and plants. The dosing will increase with the addition of the former and latter.

Im testing my tap for phosphates tommorow, Im sure it has a high level. Oakville has notoriously high levels of phosphates, which shows in how many packages of PhosBan and the number of Phospahte reactors I sell daily :laugh:

The tint is slowly being reduced with water changes, and the pH seems to be stable in the 6.4-6.6 range. So Im hoping I will end up with the est of both worlds. I'll tell ya what tho, my Sword has been LOVING the new tank, the holes in the leaves are dissapearing, and it has a very nice green colour too it which will be even nicer as the tint dissapears.

So on my to do list for this project:

1. Get a bottle of Flourish Comprehensive (or Trace?)
2. Set up another 10w lamp with a 6700k bulb.
3. Add DIY co2.
4. Add more plants (Im thinkin some Sunset Hygro, some Crypts and some of the "Cuba" we have at our store...not the one you have).


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Yep, well 2.5g of usebale light. Im wanting to add another 10w.
> 
> Phosphates...maybe I iwll just stop mixing R/O and tap, and go straight tap. That should help. Micros are something I want to get tho. My trates are pretty stable around 15ppm, so Im not too too worried about them.
> 
> Yes, my water is tan. Getting clearer, but definitely still tan!


Does your tap water have phosphates Danny? If so, it would help, that is for sure!

Remember, it isn't what you want to dose in your tank, it is what your plants will NEED to be healthy. -Just thought I would clear that up.. sorry for the misunderstanding if there was one..

About the nitrates, and dosing in general. Your waters tint has a direct connection to the way your plants will take in nutrients. Because plants need light. Less light==less eating nutrients.

How is the health of the plants so far? are they growing any? Can you post pics of the new growth? -thanks, this is interesting
[/quote]

Well I got the potassium to help with my tattered leaves.

The Iron I got because I didnt have an enriched substrate. Ive noticed my plants all have large root systems.

Excel I use to keep co2 levels up as I add lights and plants. The dosing will increase with the addition of the former and latter.

Im testing my tap for phosphates tommorow, Im sure it has a high level. Oakville has notoriously high levels of phosphates, which shows in how many packages of PhosBan and the number of Phospahte reactors I sell daily :laugh:

The tint is slowly being reduced with water changes, and the pH seems to be stable in the 6.4-6.6 range. So Im hoping I will end up with the est of both worlds. I'll tell ya what tho, my Sword has been LOVING the new tank, the holes in the leaves are dissapearing, and it has a very nice green colour too it which will be even nicer as the tint dissapears.

So on my to do list for this project:

1. Get a bottle of Flourish Comprehensive (or Trace?)
2. Set up another 10w lamp with a 6700k bulb.
3. Add DIY co2.
4. Add more plants (Im thinkin some Sunset Hygro, some Crypts and some of the "Cuba" we have at our store...not the one you have).
[/quote]
trace should be ok. I'm thinking as soon as the water clears, you will need nitrates shortly after. Did you read Tom Barr's 'Estimative Index' yet?


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2006)

I started to. Then I realized the nature of it. It is more of a sit down and study type read. Again, maybe something I can accomplish tommorow, should kickstart my brain for the Chemistry homework I have.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> I started to. Then I realized the nature of it. It is more of a sit down and study type read. Again, maybe something I can accomplish tommorow, should kickstart my brain for the Chemistry homework I have.


if you scroll down, it gets into less study and more dosing.. he is more proving why it works in the first part.


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2006)

Apparently my tap only has .5ppm phosphates...


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Apparently my tap only has .5ppm phosphates...


well, that is great! You won't have to dose as much! That is a good level, but if it drops, then comes the GSA


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2006)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> Apparently my tap only has .5ppm phosphates...


well, that is great! You won't have to dose as much! That is a good level, but if it drops, then comes the GSA








[/quote]

Oh thats good? I thought like 2.oppm was good, but if .5 is, Im happy with that! More money, for more plants


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Apparently my tap only has .5ppm phosphates...


well, that is great! You won't have to dose as much! That is a good level, but if it drops, then comes the GSA








[/quote]

Oh thats good? I thought like 2.oppm was good, but if .5 is, Im happy with that! More money, for more plants








[/quote]

what i meant was.. it is going to drop.(phosphates) Because plants eat it up. then you will have to add some. What I meant was, you could add much less then the already small amount that you would have to dose in the first place


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2006)

I guess adding it is better than trying to get rid of them eh?


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> I guess adding it is better than trying to get rid of them eh?


well they need to be present in small amounts, up to 2ppm..

you won't have to try to get rid of them, unless you dose way too much


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2006)

Dips! Good news, my Helferi has grwon about an inch, and my green Cobomba has grow about an inch also, and is almost coming right out of the water







!


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)




----------

